# anyone in Portland area with ECM8000 and DEQ2496



## tpaxadpom (Jul 15, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone in Portland area has Behringer ECM8000 mic with DEQ2496 willing to visit shack member. I’d like to take some measurements with REW and check DEQ2496 functionality.


----------

